# Fragen zu Anno 1404 Venedig: aktivieren nötig? Onlinepflicht?



## Sukultan (22. Oktober 2011)

*Fragen zu Anno 1404 Venedig: aktivieren nötig? Onlinepflicht?*

Hallo,

ich habe Fragen zu "Anno 1404: Venedig":

Ist es mittlerweile möglich die Venedig-Erweiterung über die Version 1.3 des Hauptspieles zu installieren?

Muß man die Erweiterung immer noch online aktivieren? Falls Ja: Muß man dann jedes mal online sein? Muß man dafür Zusatzsoftware installieren?

Ich finde "Anno 1404" sehr gut, habe mir das Spiel aber erst gekauft, nachdem der TAGES-Kopierschutz weggepatcht wurde. Nun würde ich gerne die Erweiterung kaufen, aber nicht wenn sich nichts an den Maßnahmen bei Erscheinung geändert hat.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2011)

Also, aktivieren musst Du es schon, online sein aber nicht unbedingt - bzw. ich weiß jetzt nicht, was genau Du meinst. Man muss halt nicht angemeldet sein, um es zu spielen. Ob man aber online beim Start sein muss, damit es startet, weiß ich grad nicht mehr ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2011)

Es ist laut folgender Seite keine Aktivierung mehr nötig.


> ACHTUNG! Keine Aktivierung der DVD-Version des Hauptspiels und des  Addons Venedig nach Installation der Patches mehr notwendig!


ANNO 1404 + VENEDIG: ALLE ANTWORTEN, INFOS, PROBLEMLÖSUNGEN HIER!


----------



## Sukultan (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke Euch beiden! 

Dann kann ich mir jetzt ja die Erweiterung kaufen. Winter, Du kannst kommen!


----------



## Martinroessler (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Anno 1404 eben nochmal neu installiert und meine Aktivierungs-Tokens vom Rechner entfernt, da ich es auch mal wissen wollte, ob der Kopierschutz wirklich rausgepatcht wurde 

Und ja, es stimmt: Der Patch 2.1 für Venedig entfernt den Kopierschutz bzw deaktiviert ihn komplett, es ist keine Aktivierung mehr notwendig!

EDIT: Für die Königs-Edition kann ich aber nichts versprechen, die hab ich nicht^^


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe mir Anno 1404 vor ein paar Tagen bei Ebay ersteigert und kann das nur bestätigen.

Spiel installen, Patch druffballern und loszocken.


----------



## Sukultan (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir mittlerweile die "Venedig"-Erweiterung gekauft.
Zuerst habe ich das Hauptspiel deinstalliert (Spielstände, Screenshots und das Profil habe ich natürlich behalten), dann habe ich das Hauptspiel und die Erweiterung installiert und zuletzt den Patch "anno1404_addon_2.1.exe" installiert.
Es läuft alles problemlos - auch die alten Spielstände - und es will auch keiner 'nach Hause telefonieren' um sich zu registrieren.
So mag ich das. 

Danke nochmal an alle Antworter!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2011)

"regristrieren" musste an sich AFAIK sowieso nie


----------



## Sukultan (31. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "regristrieren" musste an sich AFAIK sowieso nie


 
Das ist richtig. Ich meinte natürlich aktivieren/legalisieren/verifizieren(ich-bin-echt-voll-gekauft-du)/freischalten/alles-was-die-Spiele-so-machen-wenn sie-nach-Hause-telefonieren.


----------

